# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Live jam tonight

## Peter NJ

For those on Facebook like the Exodus Band and see them live tonight for a pre jam at On Da Rocks Resto in Island Harbour...10pm!

----------


## Peter NJ

1 more hour!

----------


## LindaP

I missed it....if you hear of any bands for next week (3-11th) in Anguilla; let me know,  thanks Peter!!!!!

----------


## Peter NJ

It was rained out.Bummer

----------

